# Our new doe kidded twin bucklings :)



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

My new doe Piddlin Acres CB MoodSwing (my birthday present from my parents) kidded twin bucklings on Sept 1st. They are sired by MI SugarCreek YO Toshiba. both are chamoisee's like their dam. Happy healthy little boys! I'm going to name them King Tut (the lighter boy) and Ramesses (the darker bigger boy). For now we are just watching them to determine if they are herd sire quality (mostly just waiting till they are 6 weeks old to take them away from MoodSwing overnight and get a good look at her udder at capacity). I'm hoping her capacity is at least as good (1/2 gallon a day) as it has been purported to be in the past. If it is ray: then Tut will remain here and Ramesses will be offered up for sale 

and, of course!!, I added pics!! Gotta LOVE baby goats!

Edit: Tut will be retained as a future herd sire here at Susurrare Salix, and Ramesses is available for sale (weaning date Nov 1) -- Moody's udder is all that I had hoped and these boys are beautiful  for more information about Ram, see his webpage: http://www.whisperingwillowndg.com/orianthis_ankhesenamon.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...so cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW, Congratulations.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word. They are just soooo cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2 !!!!!* 

Adorable baby boys!!!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW, they are SO cute. I would love to have one of them as a sire.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:lovey:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful boys! Nothing like healthy, happy goat kids!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're ADORABLE! Congratulations!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

so dang CUTE!
I'm still waiting to get my girl.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks all!! I'm lovin having baby goats around again. Soo completely adorable

Mhoward2 - if you really are interested, send me an email at [email protected] and i'll keep you informed on whether or not they will stay bucks. ;-)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> so dang CUTE!
> I'm still waiting to get my girl.


Oh my!! Do you have any prospects for getting her home to you?


----------



## sistachic (Sep 28, 2012)

Those little guys are adorable!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

sistachic said:


> Those little guys are adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Alrighty.. the very hairy udder pic was taken after her first night without the boys (she was running around like crazy waiting for me to take her to the boys, so this was the best angle I could get)... what do y'all think? The second pic is just for fun... she's such a good mama


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great attachment. I really like what I can tell from the udder.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a total idiot lol. I just realized I never posted pics of Mood Swing (side shot). I'll do that tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable little fellows 
Congrats !


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

here are a few shots of Mood Swing. This doe is not very friendly, so most shots are on-the-move - the one standing still she looks to be roached, but her rear legs were on higher ground than her front legs, as she's actually quite level -as seen in the other pics.

The boys will be weaned November 1st, and Ramesses (the darker, flashier boy) will be available for sale at that time. Both boys are skittish at this time, but are happy once caught (no more laid back ears and screaming to be put down), I will be working with them daily until they are as friendly as all my other dam and bottle-raised kids (a few days with the other boys should get them into the "people are nice" frame-of-mind)

Please see my website for 4 generation pedigrees, pics of dam and sire, and any other information about Ramesses. http://www.whisperingwillowndg.com/orianthis_ankhesenamon.html

Tut is being retained for line breeding with my 2 Show Tunes Grand-daughters.

Also pictured are MI Sugar Creek YO Toshiba (Sire) and grandam CH MI Sugar Creek VL Western Tunes (daughter to the great Show Tunes) -- Sire and Grandam pics courtesy of Orianthi Ranch


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's very pretty! Nice udder too <3


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> She's very pretty! Nice udder too <3


Thanks Riley!! I'm really loving this doe.  I had never seen a Chocolate Chamoisee before her either! It's really a very lovely color. Pictures don't do it justice (LOL - not that we breed for color, but it really was a nice surprise when she arrived) - was expecting a muddy tanish-type color from the pics I has received, but she's a lovely lovely milk chocolate, and the chamoisee stripes and dorsal markings are a dark chocolate. Could just eat her up  -- both boys got her color, so I'm hoping she'll pass that (along with her fab brisket and attachments) to her future kids as well.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your black and white does coloring and markings!!!
Now that I got that out of my system lol..Your bucks are adorable. The pic of the first one looks alot like my buck color wise


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your black and white does coloring and markings!!!
> Now that I got that out of my system lol..Your bucks are adorable. The pic of the first one looks alot like my buck color wise


You must be talking about our Cloey... she's a beautiful doe and teats are a DREAM to milk! Really looking forward to her second freshening


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> You must be talking about our Cloey... she's a beautiful doe and teats are a DREAM to milk! Really looking forward to her second freshening


 geez I sound full of myself there!! LOL, Thank You!! I really love that doe, and she's always the one people comment on.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

well, I need to buy chaffhaye for the winter and build a new shelter for my boys, SO the registered price on Ramesses is only $275... can't believe I'm doing that, but there ya go! It's official! No going back now


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh man! That's a great price and such a cute little guy! I wish you were closer! :drool:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> Oh man! That's a great price and such a cute little guy! I wish you were closer! :drool:


Call me crazy. He's a got a fantastic escrution and very well attached scrotum (his Dam's attachments are fabulous)

Beautiful boy and ready for a new home November 1st.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Pics of the boys taken this morning. Darker boy is available for sale


----------

